# Things that annoy you?



## Mpsox

It's been a tough few months, what with the recession, stock markets falling, the credit crunch, lousy weather and the budget to make us all fed up. However theer are a whole lot of small petty things that drive each of us mad sometimes, here are mine for starters (in no order I might add)

Drivers who don't indicate at roundabouts, it's ok, I can read your mind, I know exactly where your going
The van driver of a well known construction firm that passes me at 6.45am every morning outside Carlow at 50-60km over the speedlimit
Large girls who wears clothes that are 2 sizes at least 2 small for them, Flabby flesh on show is not flattering ladies. Neither is orange fake tan for that matter
The well known DJ of a national radio station that doesn't like his name being mentioned on boards like these. Here's the truth, you're not funny!!!!
People who use mobile phones in cars. Is the call so important it can't wait?
Audi/BMW/VW Passat drivers, maybe it's my imagination but if someone is going to pass me driving like a loony on the way home, they nearly always seem to be driving an Audi, BMW or a VW Passat
Men with combovers, why oh why oh why?
People who can't park their car properly in lined car parks. The idea is that you park between the white lines, not over the middle of them. Likewise people who park half on the footpath but in such a way that I can't get past with a buggy if I am taking my smallie for a walk
It's cathartic, get it off your chest folks


----------



## Towger

At the moment,

Money being sucked into the black hole, known as the HSE.
Being lied to by politicians. eg the Luas was finished on time and one budget. 
Companies/public bodies which don’t reply to emails.
The use of mobile phones on public transport.

Plus all the above, except that fellow in the van, I dont think we have met.
Fake tans - Have you seen those girls who have orange hands but white thumbs!
After seeing Joe Duffy live in action about 15 years ago, I can safely say he is worse than the other fellow, who will remain nameless.


----------



## elefantfresh

Ticketmaster - sigh......


----------



## Bubbly Scot

The *one *person in every meeting who insists on being heard, being a pain in the backside and talking over everyone else with no deference to protocol (and the chair person who let's it happen)..yes! it's been a tough old week.

Not using indicators!
People driving close behind me..as Mr Bubbly says "if I farted, they'd smell it"
Cars parked on predestrian crossings right outside school (usually people dropping off their kids)
Shop assistants who answer the phone or stop to chat someone while serving me
Unnessarry (sp) swearing
Words I can't spell!
People making me drive into the ditch when passing on a narrow country road..just because I have a 4x4-I have paintwork I don't want to get scratched too, you know
I'm sure there's more but I hate lateness and I have to be somewhere.....


----------



## dewdrop

What is a combover ?  what really annoys me is the word <leverage> instead of borrowing


----------



## sulo

1) Queues a simple concept - 1 behind the other - You'd THINK!!

2) Airport Queues - at Passport Control - people in a hurry to overtake - even though THERES A Q - A couple behind you - next time you see them they are 10 m ahead of the Q.... 

3) Airport Queues - at Check in - trolleys in your ankles - cases steadily moving ahead of you - and NOTHINGS MOVED AHEAD OF YOU!

4) Airport - getting on / off the plane - why do people jump up like lunatics to get on / off planes??? They haven't even parked the plane and people are trying to get bags out of storage *L*

5) Planes - seats back - say no more.


----------



## Towger

dewdrop said:


> What is a combover ?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comb_over

What happend to the ability to add photos?
http://hair-loss-is-awesome.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/combover.jpg


----------



## DeeFox

In no particular order:

Drivers that indicate left when making a left only turn (and so on).
People stopping and being rooted to the spot on escalators or on those moving walkways in airports - if you want a rest then find a seat.
People on buses/airplanes who get up minutes before it is due to stop to stand in the aisle.  
People who ignore seatbelt-on signs on planes.


----------



## Caveat

What about people who say "...I'm only being honest" when in fact they have just been simply very rude?

Or (usually those same people) who think they can be as rude to you as they like, but are outraged and flabbergasted if you have the audacity to be rude to them.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Caveat said:


> What about people who say "...I'm only being honest" when in fact they have just been simply very rude?
> 
> Or (usually those same people) who think they can be as rude to you as they like, but are outraged and flabbergasted if you have the audacity to be rude to them.


 
Used to know someone who would close every insulting or rude statement she made with "I'm from the North [of England], we speak our mind" 

Drove me nuts!


----------



## becky

sulo said:


> 1)
> 
> You forgot the 'lift the window flap' - WHY.


----------



## sam h

People who don't pick up dog poo....especially if I stand in it

Shop assistants who finish their chat before acknowledging you

People who try to flaunt how much cash they have 

The parents who think it's OK to leave their kid at my house for hours on end.....but always seem to be going out when my fella calls to them.


----------



## DavyJones

Mpsox said:


> The well known DJ of a national radio station that doesn't like his name being mentioned on boards like these. Here's the truth, you're not funny!!!!




Any hint? I really don't know.


----------



## RMCF

elefantfresh said:


> Ticketmaster - sigh......



Another vote for Ticketmaster, or the entire ticketing system around today for anything thats popular.

I don't mind missing out on tickets if everythings fair to everybody, but there is nothing more infuriating than sitting at your PC at exactly 9am to try to get tickets, for you to be unsuccessful. As I say, this is acceptable, but when you see the *SAME* tickets for sale on auction sites *THE NIGHT BEFORE* it really just tells you that ticketing is one big scam.

These sellers obviously know that they are guaranteed tickets. So how do they get them? 

Its all a joke, and intensely annoying.


----------



## Henny Penny

Restaurants which leave the spiky bit in the tomatoes in salads.


----------



## becky

Emails:
1. Being forwarded on again and agian. Can people not delete all the crap before sending it on to someone else.

2. The ones you are meant to send to 20 peope in the next 20 minutes. Especially hate the ones with 300 pictures of flowers or cats or cute kids in a slide show presentation.  What is the point?

3. Signatures which take up half a page.

4. Same goes for companies putting fancy logos on every email you get from them.

5. Really bad titles or worse again no title at all.


----------



## ailbhe

text speak : r shd I say txt spk?  


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cole

Posters who continually whinge about the public service.
RTE.
Phrases such as: "ahead of", "copperfasten", "stakeholders" "best in class" or worse "best of breed"
The PC Brigade.


----------



## Towger

cole said:


> Posters who continually whinge about the public service.
> RTE.


 
Is that not an oxymoron


----------



## cole

Towger said:


> Is that not an oxymoron


 
Curses. Hoisted by my own leotard.


----------



## GeneralZod

When I'm paying by credit card it irks me more than it should that the person on the register always asks me to type in the PIN a second or two before the display on the key pad says to type it in.  After their request I'm left poised over the machine waiting to type it in. I suspect there's some bad programming behind this and they're seeing the PIN request before me.


----------



## twofor1

1. Pushy Sales Reps calling to my home who will not take no for an answer.

 I had another today who after ringing the bell opened my sliding door and stepped into my porch, when I opened the hall door she was in my face and launched into their latest promotion. I politely told her I am not interested thank you, this was totally ignored, the pitch continued, again I politely said I am not interested thank you, again  the pitch continued, this time I enquired politely what part of I am not interested thank you are you having difficulty with? At this point she asked did I not want to save money, I said no, she thanked me and left.

I should not have to go to these lengths. If a stranger calls to my door and I politely tell them I am not interested thank you, they should accept that and go. 

2. People breaking the stalks off broccoli before they weigh it always annoys me, I think it’s incredibly stingy. As yet I have not confronted anyone on this issue.


----------



## Caveat

twofor1 said:


> people Breaking The Stalks Off Broccoli Before They Weigh It Always Annoys Me, I Think It’s Incredibly Stingy. As Yet I Have Not Confronted Anyone On This Issue.


 
LOL - let us know how you get on.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Between 7.45 a.m. and 8 a.m. every morning, my neighbour when putting her household rubbish in her various bins lets the bin lid slap against the side of her bin. I think she puts one item at a time in to her bin.
My other neighbour who, as the leaves start to fall from his trees brushes them off his boundry line on to his neighbours patch.
People in supermarkets who start bagging their messages only when everything has been put through.
Not leaving disabled parking spaces for people in wheelchairs.
Not indicating at traffic lights until the light turns green.
Black ink on my fingers after I read the newspaper.
The borrower in Stillorgan library who appears reads the same sort as books as me but insists on marking his page by turning down the corners.
People after saying their goodbyes when visiting people insist on blowing their car horn as they drive away.


----------



## liaconn

People who smoke in bus shelters on wet rainy days

People who sprawl themselves and their bag comfortably across two seats when the bus is full and people are standing

All the parking spaces at the supermarket door being reserved for perfectly fit parents with young kids

Badly synchronised traffic lights (the ones at the junction of the Templeogue road and Terenure in particular  aaagh!)

Kids being driven five minutes up the  road  to the local school

Teenagers on buses shouting at the tops of their voices even though they're sitting beside each other - I don't care what way you're doing your hair for the debs, or how drunk Emma was on Friday night.

Wow, you're right, this is cathartic.


----------



## Complainer

RMCF said:


> I don't mind missing out on tickets if everythings fair to everybody, but there is nothing more infuriating than sitting at your PC at exactly 9am to try to get tickets, for you to be unsuccessful. As I say, this is acceptable, but when you see the *SAME* tickets for sale on auction sites *THE NIGHT BEFORE* it really just tells you that ticketing is one big scam.
> 
> These sellers obviously know that they are guaranteed tickets. So how do they get them?


Or else they have little to lose by putting the tickets up for sale before they actually get them? Or else they will never have the tickets, but they are happy to try to scam you out of your money anyway.


sam h said:


> People who don't pick up dog poo....especially if I stand in it


From their own dog - right?


----------



## mathepac

Most of the above - kindred spirits.

Note to BMW drivers - the indicators are operated by a lever on the left of the steering column; it even shuts itself off when you turn the wheel so the ticking doesn't interrupt your telephone conversation! How cool is that.

Not mentioned yet :

  - People who hold apparently urgent mini-conferences in the middle of busy corridors or door-ways (Note to Brendan Drumm - give them rooms to talk in or train them to recognise patients)

 - ATMs that force me through the whole schemozzle of picking an amount, selecting whether or not I want a receipt (I want receipts for EVERYTHING), and then tells me it can't do what I requested (Note to Ulster Bank, Centra, SuperValu, Dunnes Stores, An Post, et al. - your ATMs suck)

 - Supermarket queues where the woman in front of me (trust me it is invariably a woman) dashes back into the shop just as she is about to pay for her groceries to collect the milk / bread / coffee she forgot (Note to shoppers - make a list before you leave the house)


----------



## Simeon

cole said:


> Curses. Hoisted by my own leotard.


Are you sure of leotard, pet?


----------



## GeneralZod

People leaving buildings that are oblivious to the people behind them and decide to pause at the threshold, blocking it, before finally leaving.


----------



## cole

Simeon said:


> Are you sure of leotard, pet?


 
Absolutely! It beats a petard anyday!


----------



## truthseeker

People who park the first few inches of a car in someones driveway leaving the whole rest of the length of it blocking the pavement, forcing pedestrians out onto the road around it, this makes me even angrier if pushing a buggy or wheelchair.

Sales assistants who act like youre disturbing them when they have to serve you.

Insincerity in the office, a staff member who is perfectly polite within the bosses earshot but once out of hearing range of the boss is curt and rude to people.

People who shout 'its ok he wont go near you' when their out of control dog comes hurtling towards you with drool hanging from his chops and a maniac look in his eye.


----------



## Complainer

mathepac said:


> - Supermarket queues where the woman in front of me (trust me it is invariably a woman) dashes back into the shop just as she is about to pay for her groceries to collect the milk / bread / coffee she forgot (Note to shoppers - make a list before you leave the house)


Then when she gets the milk, she stands in a daze at the till until (surprise, surprise) the cashier asks for money, and then she starts looking for her purse or wallet.


----------



## LDFerguson

Right - I've read this thread and have decided I'm going to run for Taoiseach.  Here's a few of my pre-election promises: - 


Employ a new squad of traffic cops in unmarked cars.  Once they catch you breaking even a minor rule of the road, your car gets confiscated on the spot and you can collect it the following day on production of a €500 fine.
Plain clothes manners police.  If you are caught offending against common manners in any of the ways described above, they have the legal right to punch you in the face.
New rule at supermarkets - if a person in front of you in the queue runs off to buy something else while the cashier is mid-way through checking out, the cashier cancels the entire transaction and then you and everyone else in the queue can obtain bonus loyalty club points by throwing the rest of her groceries at her across the shop.
If a sales assistant or barman ignores you for more than three seconds when you're standing right in front of them at a counter, it will be permissible for you to drag them over the counter to your side, render them unconscious by your preferred means and then hop over the counter and serve yourself.
Who's going to vote for me?


----------



## mathepac

LDFerguson said:


> ...
> Who's going to vote for me?


ROL - 
I'll vote for you once I reach my majority, that's a promise.


----------



## bond-007

> New rule at supermarkets - if a person in front of you in the queue runs off to buy something else while the cashier is mid-way through checking out, the cashier cancels the entire transaction and then you and everyone else in the queue can obtain bonus loyalty club points by throwing the rest of her groceries at her across the shop.



Excellent. Where do I sign?


----------



## Towger

Complainer said:


> Then when she gets the milk, she stands in a daze at the till until (surprise, surprise) the cashier asks for money, and then she starts looking for her purse or wallet.


 

That’s their standard operating mode. Another prime example when paying cash on the bus. They know the fare in advance (well most drivers don't, just try asking them), have waited between 1 to 45+ mins for the bus to arrive. But then it comes time to pay. Blink, Blink, route around for purse, in pocket etc, fine money, count out money, deposit money in slot. Just watch the men in operation (unless they have run for the bus), coins in hand, precounted, dropped straight into slot, no messing around.


----------



## micmclo

GeneralZod said:


> When I'm paying by credit card it irks me more than it should that the person on the register always asks me to type in the PIN a second or two before the display on the key pad says to type it in.  After their request I'm left poised over the machine waiting to type it in. I suspect there's some bad programming behind this and they're seeing the PIN request before me.



That's true.
Like most guys, a trip to the shops should be over as quickly as possible, as well planned and as efficent as an SAS mission. If it's a small purchase and I've loose change, then the time spent waiting is use to get rid of as many coins as possible, all counted up exactly and ready to go.
Dawdle and wander around shops without buying anything?........never!

Often I do have my hand over the credit card machine ready to punch in my pin and always I'm told to do it "when I'm ready". 
It seems pretty certain the cashier can see some message about 2 seconds before the customer can.


----------



## Complainer

LDFerguson said:


> Right - I've read this thread and have decided I'm going to run for Taoiseach.  Here's a few of my pre-election promises: -
> 
> 
> Employ a new squad of traffic cops in unmarked cars.  Once they catch you breaking even a minor rule of the road, your car gets confiscated on the spot and you can collect it the following day on production of a €500 fine.
> Plain clothes manners police.  If you are caught offending against common manners in any of the ways described above, they have the legal right to punch you in the face.
> New rule at supermarkets - if a person in front of you in the queue runs off to buy something else while the cashier is mid-way through checking out, the cashier cancels the entire transaction and then you and everyone else in the queue can obtain bonus loyalty club points by throwing the rest of her groceries at her across the shop.
> If a sales assistant or barman ignores you for more than three seconds when you're standing right in front of them at a counter, it will be permissible for you to drag them over the counter to your side, render them unconscious by your preferred means and then hop over the counter and serve yourself.
> Who's going to vote for me?


*Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter*


----------



## Simeon

Hey, I'm there with you. Can I have a signed photo for Ms Simeon? BTW, included is 50 squids to start off your campaign.


----------



## reds

twofor1 said:


> 1. Pushy Sales Reps calling to my home who will not take no for an answer.
> 
> I had another today who after ringing the bell opened my sliding door and stepped into my porch, when I opened the hall door she was in my face and launched into their latest promotion. I politely told her I am not interested thank you, this was totally ignored, the pitch continued, again I politely said I am not interested thank you, again  the pitch continued, this time I enquired politely what part of I am not interested thank you are you having difficulty with? At this point she asked did I not want to save money, I said no, she thanked me and left.




I keep my porch door locked for this very reason. 
Granted it's a new door and is easy to unlock it from the inside without needing a key.... but not the outside. It's easy to wave away door-sellers!

My own pet hates are - 
* People who get off escalators and stand around at the top/bottom, oblivious to the mini pile-up behind them.

* People who stand up on planes and get in everyone's way in their rush to get off.... to stand in a queue at passport control and stand at the luggage carousel.

* Fellow plane passengers who grab the back of my seat to stand up. Won't their legs hold them, why do they need a handful of my hair to stand up?

* Tailgating, drivers who boot down bus lanes and force their way in front of you, arseways parking and rampant ignorance of how to use lanes on a roundabout.

* Littering, especially people throwing fag butts from their cars.


----------



## GeneralZod

micmclo said:


> That's true.
> Like most guys, a trip to the shops should be over as quickly as possible, *as well planned and as efficient as an SAS mission*.



LOL. Yes, exactly.


----------



## LDFerguson

Need a bit of engineering help on this one.  I've just been inspired to invent a device based on a gimmick I saw on some old talent show.  At the top of a queue (supermarket, bus, whatever) when the cashier asks for the money, s/he hits a timer switch.  If the money hasn't been handed over within three seconds, a spring-loaded hook grabs the offending customer and drags them to the back of the queue.


----------



## twofor1

micmclo said:


> That's true.
> Like most guys, a trip to the shops should be over as quickly as possible, as well planned and as efficent as an SAS mission.



Thoroughly agree, though married a long time now Mrs twofor1 still cannot understand my shopping. If I need a pair of shoes I can walk into the first shoe shop I see and walk out five minutes later with a new pair of shoes. She thinks I’m an oddball


----------



## sidzer

People who boast excessively about their kids or nephews /nieces....

If half of what I hear is true the doom and gloom will be over as we will have cars running on water and 12 year olds finding cures for cancer and four year olds sorting out the problems in world banking..... have no fear little Johnny is here....


----------



## sam h

> Like most guys, a trip to the shops should be over as quickly as possible, as well planned and as efficent as an SAS mission.


 
Memories of sending hubbie to shops after I'd had a baby.  I wanted to go but he insisted....so passed over my list I written.  He arrived back in jig time with 2 small bags....I got worried.
He didn't realise the list is the starting point....the MUST haves....so he went without biscuits, treats, coffee etc. Good enough for him 

SAS = Shop As She-would


----------



## PM1234

sam h said:


> SAS = Shop As She-would



Excellent! 

Peeves - podcasts, litterbugs, people who swear a lot, people who tell lies and people who exploit others.

Trying to walk across O'Connell St Bridge before 7pm. Does anyone know why they (presumably DCC?) allow traders to park their stalls on one of the busiest footpaths? Trying to walk across the road  i.e. to get off the bridge can sometimes mean waiting for two light changes


----------



## Bluebells

* Things that aren't broken being fixed - the Boasters were just fine, but no, they had to "improve " them. 
* Just about everybody else on the road at the same time as myself.
* Brochures and leaflets in the Newspapers
*Magazine articles that are " Cont'd on page 198 " ie at the back.
*RTE Radio 1 only playing half of the original broadcast on the rerun at night.
* Radio Ads in general, and the ones with the " real " person/customer in them, in particular


----------



## Caveat

A minor one, but some early morning Today FM DJ insists on providing his own elongated, unnecessary versions of song titles.

E.g. "Aaay...there you go... Led Zeppelin..._and she's buying a stairway to_ _heaven"_

Also, the way that in America (despite their reputation for being polite), in practice, _excuse me_ is really only a euphemism for _get out of my way_.


----------



## LDFerguson

The male vs female shopping posts are definitely true in my case. 

Here's my step-by-step guide for how to embark on a shopping trip: - 

(1) Create mental list of required items.

(2) Cross-check (1) with existing mental list of geographical area where you are likely to obtain all of the items in the one place, possibly shopping centre.  

(3) Enter first establishment - let's say a shoe shop.  

(4) Scan displays of suitable shoes - no more than 5 seconds.  Pick up a shoe.  Then take no more than ten seconds to establish answers to the following three straightforward questions: - 

(i) Do you like it?  Yes/No.  
(ii) If Yes, is it in your size?  Yes/No.
(iii) If Yes again, is it for sale at a price that you consider to be reasonable for the item in question?  Yes/No.

(5) If the answer is Yes to all three questions, buy the shoes and leave the shop immediately.  Do NOT look at other shoes after the purchase has been made.   

You don't have to worry about whether or not you got a bargain.  You won't look at another shoe-shop window until the next time you need to buy a pair.  You answered "Yes" to (4) (iii) above.  That's enough.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Liam,

No sense nor meaning (to a shopaholic) to that organised approach. 

Far more fun to start out in Henry Street, wander over to Grafton Street but head back to Henry Street because the shoes were better over there.  Sure you might need two pairs as well after all that walkin' (well, that's the excuse given to him indoors just to stop him moaning about the Visa bill).


----------



## LDFerguson

Caveat said:


> A minor one, but some early morning Today FM DJ insists on providing his own elongated, unnecessary versions of song titles.
> 
> E.g. "Aaay...there you go... Led Zeppelin..._and she's buying a stairway to_ _heaven"_


 
A possible solution to the problem of DJs elongating the song title from the lyrics of the song might be to request that he plays "So What" by the Anti Nowhere League (also covered by Metallica).


----------



## Vanilla

sueellen said:


> Liam,
> 
> No sense nor meaning (to a shopaholic) to that organised approach.
> 
> Far more fun to start out in Henry Street, wander over to Grafton Street but head back to Henry Street because the shoes were better over there. Sure you might need two pairs as well after all that walkin' (well, that's the excuse given to him indoors just to stop him moaning about the Visa bill).


 
You see the above makes sense.

Men are so funny. Mr.V has now given up even looking for clothes and shoes. Instead ( I am not joking) he sends me into the shop while he stays in the car, I go through the rails and make a selection, then he comes in, narrows the selection by saying there is no way in hell he'll be caught wearing some of them, then tries on ( only at my insistance) the least offensive. Those that fit go to the till. That's it until next year. I've just realised he's now made me his personal shopper...


----------



## LDFerguson

Mrs. F. has gone one further. In an attempt to stop me wearing the same clothes until they are literally threadbare, nowadays she just comes home with new items as required and presents me with the bill.

If feeling flush (for definition of this phrase from olde Ireland, look up "pre-recession", "boom years" etc.) I'll make a shopping trip myself and will buy everything from socks through trousers, shirts and jackets in one go, in accordance with my stricts rules of shopping detailed above. Generally takes no more than two hours. Then no more for at least a year. Will usually reward myself with a gadget. Haven't done this at all in 2008. Might be nearly time.


----------



## liaconn

Couples who decide the whole bus/luas needs a demonstration of how passionately in love and physically attracted to each other they are.


----------



## Sue Ellen

liaconn said:


> Couples who decide the whole bus/luas needs a demonstration of how passionately in love and physically attracted to each other they are.



Two luas tickets are a lot cheaper than Mr. Mrs Smith hiring a room.


----------



## DeeFox

It annoys me when someone (always female) sees you and exclaims "you've lost LOADS of weight!" when I have, in fact, lost none.  I understand this is said in a well meaning manner but all it does is say to me that I looked rubbish the last time this person saw me or that maybe I've managed to disguise the few extra pounds better this time...  Either way it's a comment that always bugs me.  How would they like it if I said "you look WAY better today than you did the last time I saw you!"  ARRRGH... A simple "you look really well" can work wonders.


----------



## indebtedgal

People who park up at the filling station, leave their car at the pumps after its been filled with petrol, go into the shop with the 2-3 snotty kids, proceed to buy 2 slices of various processed meats for the kids lunch, (he'll only eat ham and she'll only eat chicken carry on etc). Then has a chat with bridie from down the raod about all the homework the poor 7 year old gets, then row with the kids about getting sweets only to give into them in the end, then realises she needs milk, starts the process over again, says good luck to bridie, and out into the car to strap in the 3 whelps that should be well able to walk up to the shop and get the messages for her.. then remembers she nearly forgot to pay the attendent. makes a joke with him about same. straigtens herself and looks in the rear view mirroe, salutes me and then drives off.. all the while i just want to get €10 worth of unleaded and go home and there she is holding up the whole show...


----------



## Teabag

indebtedgal said:


> People who park up at the filling station, leave their car at the pumps after its been filled with petrol, go into the shop with the 2-3 snotty kids, proceed to buy 2 slices of various processed meats for the kids lunch, (he'll only eat ham and she'll only eat chicken carry on etc). Then has a chat with bridie from down the raod about all the homework the poor 7 year old gets, then row with the kids about getting sweets only to give into them in the end, then realises she needs milk, starts the process over again, says good luck to bridie, and out into the car to strap in the 3 whelps that should be well able to walk up to the shop and get the messages for her.. then remembers she nearly forgot to pay the attendent. makes a joke with him about same. straigtens herself and looks in the rear view mirroe, salutes me and then drives off.. all the while i just want to get €10 worth of unleaded and go home and there she is holding up the whole show...



You love children I take it ?


----------



## TarfHead

Long queues at the supermarket are made more execrable when one, or more, of the people in front of you wait until when asked before searching for the means to pay for their items. And that is even worse when they use it as an opportunity to offload small change.

Ditto, gobdaws at the EastLink who wait until the last moment to find the coins for the toll.


----------



## Dreamerb

All of the above, and...

People who whistle / sing in an open plan office - incredibly distracting, and it's difficult to ask people to stop [mostly because offenders then glare as though you've told them you enjoy torturing puppies, and hope to shoot giant pandas on your holidays]. They're usually out of tune, too. [not the puppies].

Compulsive drummers - it can be anything in the range of pen-clicking, drumming fingers on hard surface, knee slapping, rattling cruets against each other, or variations on the foregoing.  

Low slung trousers with a careful inch of boxers showing over them.

People bending over while wearing low slung trousers. It's not only builders, you know. 

Builders' ideas of "deadlines". 

Lists of things to dislike with new items that haven't previously annoyed you, but you now realise are very irritating.


----------



## Dreamerb

People who post a whole new post when they only meant to edit and add something.


----------



## The_Banker

People who smoke.
People who support English Soccer Clubs and then support Outer Mongolia if the are playing the English national side.
People who consider Glasgow Celtic Irish. There Scottish!
Bank Chief Executives who haven’t had the dignity to resign in the last few weeks.
Reality TV.
The TV Licence.
Marty Whelan
Gerry Ryan
The Catholic Church
Armchair Republicans
Monarchists
Halloween
Dog poop on the streets


----------



## Pique318

Anti-smokers ('specially the infallible holier-than-thou ones)
Holier-Than-Thou types
Creationists
'Pro-Lifers' (as opposed to 'Anti-Lifers' )
Drivers who: don't use indicators in traffic, have no lane dicipline, have no spatial awareness, have no consideration, open their doors in fron of me(someday they'll regret that choice  ), use their phone while driving.
Mothers using the 'child 'n buggy' mode of stopping traffic to cross the road
2-Faced people
Blind patriotism
Blind faith
Jobsworths
D4 'roish' accents
Those who acquire accents within 2 mins of moving to a new area
The government idea that road is better than rail in the transport of goods
Mini-hitlers
office politics
sycophants
vested interests having influence over policy making decisions
The yellow...sorry 'Green' party


That'll do for a start.

Oh...pedantic, nit-picking individuals...worthy of a slap at the best of times.


----------



## bamboozle

ATM etiquette – whenever I’m at the ATM invariably the person in front of me is on their mobile while also fumbling in the wallet/purse for the card, they then do their transaction while still on mobile, then proceed to put another bank card in the ATM to check its balance...and sometimes even a 3rd.
Flyers through the letter box – and the folk who put them there never close the gate after them
Dj’s, & radio stations who interrupt songs with the jingle ‘...fm’s ten hits in a row....no adds’
Rules of the Road for Parents – the yellow boxes outside schools don’t mean no parking except for parents they just mean no parking!
Soiree’s – why cant folk just have a party!
Folk wearing pyjamas bottoms out in public.
Folk in gyms who’s lives are so important they cant leave their mobile phone in their gear bag while they’re out exercising.
Bad breath
Mates who u share a taxi with and always let u pay the bill saying they’ll get u a pint.
Slurpers of tea/coffee at work
Folk chewing gum with their mouth open.
Fianna Fail – the builders & trade Unions party.
That guy who’s the general secretary of the Irish Nurses Union.


----------



## Purple

bamboozle said:


> ATM etiquette – whenever I’m at the ATM invariably the person in front of me is on their mobile while also fumbling in the wallet/purse for the card, they then do their transaction while still on mobile, then proceed to put another bank card in the ATM to check its balance...and sometimes even a 3rd.
> Flyers through the letter box – and the folk who put them there never close the gate after them
> Dj’s, & radio stations who interrupt songs with the jingle ‘...fm’s ten hits in a row....no adds’
> Rules of the Road for Parents – the yellow boxes outside schools don’t mean no parking except for parents they just mean no parking!
> Soiree’s – why cant folk just have a party!
> Folk wearing pyjamas bottoms out in public.
> Folk in gyms who’s lives are so important they cant leave their mobile phone in their gear bag while they’re out exercising.
> Bad breath
> Mates who u share a taxi with and always let u pay the bill saying they’ll get u a pint.
> Slurpers of tea/coffee at work
> Folk chewing gum with their mouth open.
> Fianna Fail – the builders & trade Unions party.
> That guy who’s the general secretary of the Irish Nurses Union.



People who say "Folks"
People who breach posting guidelines and use text speak.


----------



## Complainer

Pique318 said:


> Oh...pedantic, nit-picking individuals...worthy of a slap at the best of times.


  Shouldn't that be 'nitpicking' - no hyphen?


----------



## Protocol

Slow teletext.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Men.


----------



## annR

Those express checkouts in Tesco and Superquinn that tell you 'there's an unexpected item in the bagging area."  OH MY GOD who dreamed up this thing about the bagging area?  Can't I just scan, pay and go?  Wasn't that the idea?


----------



## WaterSprite

Seeing as nit-picking was mentioned: people using the word "advise" as a noun.  Oh, and yer-wan Joanna on The Apprentice!


----------



## Pique318

Complainer said:


> Shouldn't that be 'nitpicking' - no hyphen?


 Congratulations....you made the list !


----------



## Bubbly Scot

annR said:


> Those express checkouts in Tesco and Superquinn that tell you 'there's an unexpected item in the bagging area." OH MY GOD who dreamed up this thing about the bagging area? Can't I just scan, pay and go? Wasn't that the idea?


 
Have you come across the escalator you can take a trolley on in Tesco? In the Wexford store it  is (or maybe "was" now) rigged up that every time someone passed a certain point this voice would boom out "Please prepare to push the trolley off the end of the conveyor belt". It would do it for every single person and was sometimes a constant stream, one after the other. Just going through the checkout with the weekly shop was enough to drive me to distraction, I don't know how the people could work there.


----------



## Purple

complainer said:


> shouldn't That Be 'nitpicking' - No Hyphen?



 Lol


----------



## SlurrySlump

Germs etc....

Men who make that awful hock/hacking sound with their nose.
People who wait until they are seated at a restaurant table to blow their nose and have a good look at the contents in their hanky.
Hankies.
Girls working at supermarket checkouts who cough over your groceries.
People who handle or squeeze fruit and vegetables in supermarkets.
Staff in St. Vincents hospital who don't use the sterilising liquid at the entrance to disinfect their hands because they don't need to.
People who stand practically on top of you in queues and inch forward every time you move an inch especially when they are breathing all over you with their foul smelling breath.
Women who spray perfume on themselves in the confined space of an aeroplane as happened to me last week unfortunately it didn't hide the smell of cheap hamburgers off her. Take a bath lady.


----------



## Pique318

Little bit of OCD there SlurrySlump ?


----------



## MrMan

People who get all high and mighty about armchair fans, irish following english clubs etc, its entertainment, we are allowed to enjoy ourselves.

When I ask at the deli for one slice of ham in a role and they proceed to stick a fistful anyways, or the classic 'butter or mayo' and I say no thanks which obviously is code for yes please in deli speak.

Having my change put on the counter when my hand is out waiting for it.

mental block


----------



## mathepac

MrMan said:


> ...  ham in a role ...



Arnie, Claude, Sly, Bruce?


----------



## S.L.F

Went to a concert to see Queens of the Stoneage a couple of months ago there was a girl screaming at the top of her lungs, her friends were all mortified.

What brought this on is I'm listening a C.D. Muse in concert and the same girl seems to be in the back ground as well....must some kind of secret society or something....very annoying.

Another thing that bugs me is when someone is turning right and they change lanes at the last second cutting you off.

People who don't practice  what they preach.

Bullies

People who think that bullies pick on weak people.


----------



## annR

> Having my change put on the counter when my hand is out waiting for it.



In many other European countries the change is put on a little tray on the counter.  A Polish friend of mine was told off by his wife for "holding out his hand like a beggar" for his change when she came over to join him.


----------



## MrMan

annR said:


> In many other European countries the change is put on a little tray on the counter.  A Polish friend of mine was told off by his wife for "holding out his hand like a beggar" for his change when she came over to join him.



Sounds like the wife has issues, beggars don't usually beg for their own cash.


----------



## DavyJones

people who try and rush L drivers by blowing horn.
Surfers who can't keep to their own line.
People who have a few quid and since they are ok, damn the rest of the country.
Posters who are mod wannabes, ye know who ye are 
clients who rang after 9pm to ask stupid questions tha could wait till morning
mother in law.
People who say xmas, don't take Christ out of Christmas. If you are non religous, called it winter holiday or something, not xmas.


----------



## TarfHead

DavyJones said:


> Surfers who can't keep to their own line.


 
up there with those who can't park their helicopter properly, in my book 



DavyJones said:


> If you are non religous, called it winter holiday or something, not xmas.


 
A Festivus for the rest of us !


----------



## cole

DavyJones said:


> People who say xmas, don't take Christ out of Christmas. If you are non religous, called it winter holiday or something, not xmas.


 
Agreed. I did hear though that the X was the Greek character for Christus.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

MrMan said:


> Having my change put on the counter when my hand is out waiting for it.


 
That makes me almost violent! 

Assistants who insist on putting the notes in your hand then the small change on top leaving you to balance the shopping in one hand, money in the other and get it in your purse....or the alternative...holding up the queue while you straighten yourself out and find yourself on a list like this


----------



## Simeon

Reading all these angry vents. Why not bottle it all up and go bonkers. It truly is a great state of mind


----------



## SlurrySlump

When Joe Duffy asked the "Old People" complaining on his show about medical cards if the new revised rates effect their entitlements to a Medical Card answered. "I don't know I havent done the sums yet".

Why don't they know?


----------



## remey

Ads that are dubbed. Like the current rennie ad or the kinder bueno.
Seriously, if they can't afford to do an english version of the ad, at least get the voice over right!! Very annoying!!


----------



## Dreamerb

annR said:


> Those express checkouts in Tesco and Superquinn that tell you 'there's an unexpected item in the bagging area." OH MY GOD who dreamed up this thing about the bagging area? Can't I just scan, pay and go? Wasn't that the idea?


Usually a bag, in my experience - and I've found myself so irritated that I've replied to the automated voice to tell it so! 

Then the scanner won't work until you remove the bag, but in order to continue operating insists that items have to be placed in the (bagless) bagging area instead of in your perfectly good but apparently unacceptable bag, which means you can't pack each item as you scan and the next people in the queue are glaring daggers because "some idiot" didn't realise they'd have to pack their items until they'd scanned everything and is now blocking a free scanner... and so the vicious cycle of supermarket rage continues.


----------



## Seagull

DavyJones said:


> People who say xmas, don't take Christ out of Christmas. If you are non religous, called it winter holiday or something, not xmas.


 People who don't bother researching the history of the term Xmas, and assume it's an attempt to remove religion from the holiday.


----------



## DavyJones

Seagull said:


> People who don't bother researching the history of the term Xmas, and assume it's an attempt to remove religion from the holiday.




I would bet my bottom dollar that nine out of ten people don't know what the X stands for and use the term out of laziness. 

It's easy say "don't bother researching the history" when it was already done for you.


----------



## z103

> Having my change put on the counter when my hand is out waiting for it.


Many cashiers do not want to catch whatever diseases customers have. The less physical contact with customers the better.
In a busy supermarket, you could have hundreds of customers passing through. Touching each of their sweaty, probably disease ridden hands is disgusting. Many of them might not wash their hands after visiting the toilet.

On the flip side of this, some people are quite particular about the cashier touching their food - or sneezing over it. Have they considered how many hands their food has already passed through? Ten minutes earlier, the sneezy cashier could very well have been stacking your apples, or bread.


----------



## MrMan

leghorn said:


> Many cashiers do not want to catch whatever diseases customers have. The less physical contact with customers the better.
> In a busy supermarket, you could have hundreds of customers passing through. Touching each of their sweaty, probably disease ridden hands is disgusting. Many of them might not wash their hands after visiting the toilet.
> 
> On the flip side of this, some people are quite particular about the cashier touching their food - or sneezing over it. Have they considered how many hands their food has already passed through? Ten minutes earlier, the sneezy cashier could very well have been stacking your apples, or bread.



They are more likely to catch something from the change they are handling than from the customer. I expect the change handed back to me not for the cashier to rub my hands.


----------



## z103

> They are more likely to catch something from the change they are handling than from the customer. I expect the change handed back to me not for the cashier to rub my hands.


I would have thought germs are more likely to survive in sweaty, warm conditions than on metal.
Anyway, there is a second aspect to this. The action of handing back change incurs a level of interaction that a cashier might not find desirable.


----------



## MrMan

leghorn said:


> I would have thought germs are more likely to survive in sweaty, warm conditions than on metal.
> Anyway, there is a second aspect to this. The action of handing back change incurs a level of interaction that a cashier might not find desirable.



Interacting with the public is a part of their job, if they can accept cash being handed to them then they can accept handing it back.


----------



## Caveat

MrMan said:


> ...  or the classic 'butter or mayo' and I say no thanks...


 
...and in my case, watch as a "does not compute" expression comes over their faces when you ask for salad cream.


----------



## bamboozle

Caveat said:


> ...and in my case, watch as a "does not compute" expression comes over their faces when you ask for salad cream.


 

or at least if they actually said it as it is 'cheap margarine or mayonnaise?'


----------



## TarfHead

MrMan said:


> .. or the classic 'butter or mayo' ..


 
In this, and in the queue for cinema popcorn, I am often tempted to ask "_Why, do you have butter, or is it just that box of processed dairy crap ?_"


----------



## liaconn

Idiots who blow their horn a nano second after the light has gone green

Gas guzzling SUVs blocking my view at roundabouts and when I'm trying to reverse out of a parking space

Arrogant brats hassling elderly drivers and intimidating them from using the motorways. Whose taxes do they think paid for them in the first place?

People who won't take their screaming babies out of restaurants

Colleagues who assume people without children are people without lives and will always be happy to work late, provide cover for the Christmas break, take their 'summer' holidays in October, represent the company at overnight conferences etc etc etc.


----------



## gebbel

The Ad I listen to on Newstalk radio about some clothes shop in Newtownmountkennedy...you know the one with "I'm a country girl who lives in a high-rise" etc...maybe that's not exactly what is said but anyway it annoys the hell out of me! The horrible D4 accent on the female who is talking puts the icing on the cake. Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrMan

> Gas guzzling SUVs blocking my view at roundabouts and when I'm trying to reverse out of a parking space



how does one affect the other?


----------



## Betsy Og

Ads that mix 2 voices:

"Its hard to concentrate on two things at the same time "(dont talk on mobile when driving)

"Its hard to concentrate when you have a headache" (anadin or something like that).


----------



## lou2

The most annoying thing at the minute has to be that radio ad with Deirdre O'Kane screeching about something or another in a boggerish accent. God...It's so annoying...just screeching down the airwaves. I think she's funny doing stand up but stay away from Radio ads Deirdre...your tones are anything but dulcet!


----------



## Danmo

sulo said:


> 1)
> 4) Airport - getting on / off the plane - why do people jump up like lunatics to get on / off planes??? They haven't even parked the plane and people are trying to get bags out of storage *L*
> 
> 
> Coz I am always in a DESPERATE hurry for a fag!


----------



## DeeFox

It annoys me when people claim to be "dying" from the flu when it is likely that what they actually have is a cold.  Or when someone says they have a migraine but are still able to go to work, answer mobile, etc.  If you have a real migraine or a genuine dose of the flu then it is unlikely you would be walking around chatting about it!


----------



## Jock04

liaconn said:


> Gas guzzling SUVs blocking my view at roundabouts and when I'm trying to reverse out of a parking space


 


MrMan said:


> how does one affect the other?


 
I thought they'd all gone


----------



## sulo

Fair enough - but you still don't get off any faster than me - and I'll still see youat Passport control and don't forget how long it takes for the bags to come out 



Danmo said:


> sulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)
> 4) Airport - getting on / off the plane - why do people jump up like lunatics to get on / off planes??? They haven't even parked the plane and people are trying to get bags out of storage *L*
> 
> 
> Coz I am always in a DESPERATE hurry for a fag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Graham_07

Betsy Og said:


> Ads that mix 2 voices:
> 
> "Its hard to concentrate on two things at the same time "(dont talk on mobile when driving)
> 
> "Its hard to concentrate when you have a headache" (anadin or something like that).


 
Following this, ads that use certain accents which to me have no bearing whatsoever on the product. There's an ad for an Irish motor dealer on radio which uses what I consider to be a badly attempted Brummie accent. Why ? I mean if it was a Geordie accent then people might think of Jack Charlton driving one and that might influence their decision .


----------



## Purple

People who don’t take responsibility for their own actions. For example, those who over-reached themselves during the boom and now, finding that they can’t pay the mortgage/loan/credit card bill, blame the government/the banks/the media. 

News flash: IT’S YOUR OWN FAULT!! If you are an adult you are responsible for your own actions. 

Maybe for those that cannot cope with this reality there should be a mechanism to be declared an official idiot and be made a ward of court...?


----------



## sulo

Thats a bit harsh.


----------



## Pique318

sulo said:


> Thats a bit harsh.



Yes maybe, but just because you're approved for a mortgage of 300k doesn't mean you should take ALL 300k in a mortgage and absolutely screw yourself when rates go up by .0001% !

What ? It's already happened ? Oh alright then, I'll get me coat....


----------



## MrMan

sulo said:


> Thats a bit harsh.




how so?


----------



## sulo

I assumed that when you got a mortgage, the bank took into account if you could manage increases?  

When other things take effect - i.e your let go, your hours are cut... would you be still an idiot?

I just feel that the whole post is a bit smug... Look at you "idiots - serves you right, throw them to the lions".

 I realise that some people have taken on more than they could chew - but banks have to be accountable too, and regulators and so on....   If they can't manage a .00001% increase, why was it approved in the first place?


----------



## Pique318

People get loans for the deposit from friends/family members which the bank know nothing about and approve the mortgage on this basis. When the repayment of the loan is taken into account as well as the mortgage, then people are stretched, and the increases are felt.


----------



## MrMan

sulo said:


> I assumed that when you got a mortgage, the bank took into account if you could manage increases?
> 
> When other things take effect - i.e your let go, your hours are cut... would you be still an idiot?
> 
> I just feel that the whole post is a bit smug... Look at you "idiots - serves you right, throw them to the lions".
> 
> I realise that some people have taken on more than they could chew - but banks have to be accountable too, and regulators and so on....   If they can't manage a .00001% increase, why was it approved in the first place?




The banks definitely have been to loose in the past but when it comes down to the crunch anyone buying a house at their very maximum repayment ability must look at themselves and say they lost the run of themselves. You are talking a 30-40 year period, there are so many things that can happen good and bad that the individual should have the awareness to legislate for. It is very tough but I dont accept that when bad luck befalls you that you automatically blame someone else.


----------



## Complainer

Purple said:


> People who don’t take responsibility for their own actions. For example, those who over-reached themselves during the boom and now, finding that they can’t pay the mortgage/loan/credit card bill, blame the government/the banks/the media.
> 
> News flash: IT’S YOUR OWN FAULT!! If you are an adult you are responsible for your own actions.


While I don't have a huge problem with this, it does ignore the competitive effect of the free market. Even if you try to borrow/spend responsibly, the actions of other people will drive up the price for you. So this drives the 'if you can't beat em, join em' thinking.


----------



## sulo

MrMan said:


> The banks definitely have been to loose in the past but when it comes down to the crunch anyone buying a house at their very maximum repayment ability must look at themselves and say they lost the run of themselves. You are talking a 30-40 year period, there are so many things that can happen good and bad that the individual should have the awareness to legislate for. It is very tough but I dont accept that when bad luck befalls you that you automatically blame someone else.


 
I don't agree that we should call them idiots though.  I agree that people should take responsibility with such a huge commitment as a mortgage.

Just take example of the Medical cards at the moment -every time I hear Matt Cooper - he keeps talking about a family in Kerry - with 3 kids one on the way - and very little to live on from week to week... his question why not give them a Medical Card...  Do you think they are to blame for the situation they are in... they knew what their mortgage was.. stop having kids... ?


----------



## Caveat

sulo said:


> stop having kids... ?


 
Well yes, if they are struggling.


----------



## Pique318

Caveat said:


> Well yes, if they are struggling.


Exactly...why keep having kids and ask the state to bail you out of trouble ?
No sympathy.


----------



## Purple

Complainer said:


> While I don't have a huge problem with this, it does ignore the competitive effect of the free market. Even if you try to borrow/spend responsibly, the actions of other people will drive up the price for you. So this drives the 'if you can't beat em, join em' thinking.



How does it drive the 'if you can't beat em, join em' thinking?
You speak as if having a free market is a bad thing, is this your view?


----------



## Betsy Og

While I'm all for personal responsibility there has to be a few 'leaps of faith' in life.

The thing with kids is that one you have them you cant give them back. Houses are a bit the same way at the moment given the market.

So my point is that, without a crystal ball you cant know for certain that you'll always be able to care for your kids and pay the mortgage, you should have a reasonable expectation that you can before you set the irreversible train rolling but some things like:

becoming unemployed
become long term ill
you cant legislate for. You can insure against to some extent or minimise the risks, but that is it.

So I do feel sympathy for a family where one or both loses their job or gets sick. Whereas if neither was employable in the first instance then having 6 kids was always going to lead to tough times.

Now while this might sound like a charter for the wealthy, that only they should have kids or houses or a good lifestyle, I'm afraid that the reality approximates this. You can live off the state to some extent, which I wouldnt ever fancy doing, but really you have to play with the cards you are dealt and if you knowingly try to play beyond them then you're heading for trouble. If you want 6 kids in a council house then fair enough but you should know before you start that it wont be easy.

Work hard, try your best, generate some better 'cards' and then play with them. Too many people want to blame others, expect others to bail them out, and their lack of personal responsibility for anything is one of the main causes of their problems.


----------



## MrMan

sulo said:


> I don't agree that we should call them idiots though.  I agree that people should take responsibility with such a huge commitment as a mortgage.
> 
> Just take example of the Medical cards at the moment -every time I hear Matt Cooper - he keeps talking about a family in Kerry - with 3 kids one on the way - and very little to live on from week to week... his question why not give them a Medical Card...  Do you think they are to blame for the situation they are in... they knew what their mortgage was.. stop having kids... ?




I don't believe that people are beyond help its more that they should start to help themselves. I was going to write that I dont believe people are idiots but thought about it and actually there has been some seriously idiotic behaviour on display. I don't condemn people for wanting to have big families, big cars, houses etc but when you chase your dream and turn a blind eye to the possibilty of that dream being shattered I don't think you have a right to turn around and say 'what the hell were you thinking giving me such a big loan(s). Many people were cautious in how they spent their money and didn't go for that high end car that they always wanted but knew deep down it was a waste of their money, so really what I am saying is that we should be judged on our own actions because when it comes to spending our own money the final say is with us.


----------



## Vanilla

Since when did having four children constitute foolhardy reckless behaviour? It's not like they were buying a flash car, plasma tvs, foreign holidays, second home etc. Or were they doing that too? Should we all conform to a safe two children family ( or less) unless we are double income civil servants?


----------



## Pique318

Vanilla said:


> Since when did having four children constitute foolhardy reckless behaviour? It's not like they were buying a flash car, plasma tvs, foreign holidays, second home etc. Or were they doing that too? Should we all conform to a safe two children family ( or less) unless we are double income civil servants?


Of course not, but if financial worries are an issue to you then you should not have more children than you can feasibly look after without state aid.
Why is it that you can be slated for going overboard on a house or a car in a boom when we know it ain't gonna last, but don't dare mention having more kids than you can provide for ?


----------



## Betsy Og

Pique318 said:


> Why is it that you can be slated for going overboard on a house or a car in a boom when we know it ain't gonna last, but don't dare mention having more kids than you can provide for ?


 
I agree with you. I think people think you are denying the right to life or something. Its more - you can have all the life you want but it mightnt be fair on you or them, and if it lands you in tough times then you'll want everyone else to bail you out.


----------



## Vanilla

How many children is reasonable? What happens if after that number contraception fails?


----------



## Betsy Og

Vanilla said:


> How many children is reasonable? What happens if after that number contraception fails?


 
As many as you can give reasonable care and support to (financial and otherwise) given your circumstances. If you have another one unexpectantly then obviously you just do your best (we wont be advocating terminations on financial grounds .....)

"Think of the kids" as Tommy O'Gorman might say to Roy Keane.


----------



## Vanilla

Betsy Og said:


> As many as you can give reasonable care and support to (financial and otherwise) given your circumstances. If you have another one unexpectantly then obviously you just do your best (we wont be advocating terminations on financial grounds .....)


 
Okay but circumstances change. So how do I predict the future?


----------



## Caveat

Personally, I'm not going to speculate as to how many is reasonable (don't have any myself) but it does amaze me that some people will try to find the best deals on food, services, cut back on luxuries etc but don't give 'having another baby' a second thought - even though this will probably be one of the most expensive and longest term decisions they will ever make.


----------



## Betsy Og

Vanilla said:


> Okay but circumstances change. So how do I predict the future?


 
I know you're not expecting an answer but see post #120 for the best I can say about this predicament. Basically you make your best guess and you muddle through whatever life throws at you thereafter - all anyone is saying is that having a way more kids that you could reasonably provide for doesnt seem to be a smart thing to do.


----------



## Vanilla

Having children isn't always a careful, prudent decision. People have children ( hopefully) because they are going to love and care for them. The fact that we are a social welfare state should mean that we could have ( theoretically) any amount of children and they would have the basic necessities of life. After that all they need is love, isn't it? 

Limiting people to a certain amount of children just smacks of middle class superiority. Do we only allow the Constance Cassidys or Miriam O'Callaghans of this country to have more than 2?


----------



## DavyJones

God, this thread has taken on a life of it's own and what we have discovered is that we all annoy each other 

To be honest Caveat, if you were to  have kids you probably wouldn't think like that. 




Caveat said:


> Personally, I'm not going to speculate as to how many is reasonable (don't have any myself) but it does amaze me that some people will try to find the best deals on food, services, cut back on luxuries etc but don't give 'having another baby' a second thought - even though this will probably be one of the most expensive and longest term decisions they will ever make.




I come from a large family and my parents always found the money to feed us all. With my own children I never once thought (until now ) how much they will cost me. If we have more children we'll find a way to afford them.


----------



## Sue Ellen

DavyJones said:


> If we have more children we'll find a way to afford them.



Save money by getting rid of internet and spend more time at work rather than on AAM


----------



## Caveat

DavyJones said:


> To be honest Caveat, if you were to have kids you probably wouldn't think like that.


 
Well put it this way, I'm not going to have kids just to find out.


----------



## liaconn

MrMan said:


> Gas guzzling SUVs that block my view at roundabouts and reversing out of car parking spaces.
> 
> 
> how does one affect the other?


 
They don't. They are just annoying and anti social on both counts.


----------



## dewdrop

what annoys me is the expression "Ireland inc"


----------



## Purple

Another thing that annoys me is people who have no integrity; people who engage in insurance fraud/ cheat on their tax returns or justify and facilitate low level cheating; basically people who sell their integrity so cheaply and then are the first to condemn others.


----------



## bond-007

Holier than thou types that have never put a foot wrong preaching on internet forums. 
Phrases such as "You were speeding, pay up" and "you are wrong take your punishment. I don't care if the Gardaí made a mistake" make my blood boil.


----------



## Purple

bond-007 said:


> Holier than thou types that have never put a foot wrong preaching on internet forums.
> Phrases such as "You were speeding, pay up" and "you are wrong take your punishment. I don't care if the Gardaí made a mistake" make my blood boil.



Eh? Do ya wanna post a link there Mr. Bond?


----------



## bond-007

Head over to boards.ie motors forum.


----------



## DavyJones

Sue Ellen said:


> Save money by getting rid of internet and spend more time at work rather than on AAM



80% of the time I am at my desk, I am working. I find AAM breaks the boredom.....GOD I'm getting old


----------



## liaconn

Something that  really annoyed me this week was the fact that my father, who is very feeble and uses a walking stick, struggled into town on his own for the first time in years to show his support for the pensioners' protest. On the Luas on the way back to Dundrum where he'd parked his car,  he had to stand the whole way clutching his stick. Not one person stood up and offered him a seat despite the fact that the luas was full of young people (no doubt many of them well spoken 'celtic cubs' who think they're wonderful). They should all be thoroughly ashamed of themselves. Their rudeness and selfishness was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## june

SlurrySlump said:


> People in supermarkets who start bagging their messages only when everything has been put through.
> 
> This could be so that they can watch what prices are being charged as the items are going through. It's often very different to the price on the shelf. Sometimes you do not get the discounts.
> 
> I was overcharged by €8 on a few small items recently. When I queried it the young man added up again on the till and got it wrong a second time. So I do think we can be far too quick to hand over our money,not check prices or check change.
> 
> My own pet hate is the incorrect use of the apostrophe for plurals when it is not needed.
> 
> Christmas tree's, pork chop's,  5 banana's, etc


----------



## micmclo

*Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *

Dublin focus on this site.

Sure look at liaconn's post above.
Going into Dublin city centre is never mentioned here, it's going into town and if you don't know that's Dublin they you are supposed to assume it.

I saw many posters going about on _Blanch_ here before I know where that was or what it was.

Other posters looking for something. Recommend me a plumber in town, eh which town? 

And if you are from Tipperary, Louth or Cork don't forget that Dundrum town or Blackrock in your county do not exist.


----------



## Purple

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



micmclo said:


> Dublin focus on this site.
> 
> Sure look at liaconn's post above.
> Going into Dublin city centre is never mentioned here, it's going into town and if you don't know that's Dublin they you are supposed to assume it.
> 
> I saw many posters going about on _Blanch_ here before I know where that was or what it was.
> 
> Other posters looking for something. Recommend me a plumber in town, eh which town?
> 
> And if you are from Tipperary, Louth or Cork don't forget that Dundrum town or Blackrock in your county do not exist.



The LUAS is in Dublin, most people know that.
Blanchardstown has more people in it than most towns in Ireland, Dundrum and Blackrock in Dublin are bigger than their namesakes elsewhere so it is when the other Blackrock and Dundrum are mentioned that a distinction should be made.


----------



## micmclo

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



Purple said:


> The LUAS is in Dublin, most people know that.



I can read the post and figure out where the person was going. It's isn't always that clear though.

For example, plently of posts of people in Co. Wicklow asking for commuting advice to "town". And if you ask where they are trying to get to it's always Dublin. Usually left unsaid in the first post though.

Why not just post that, sure it could be Arklow or some other town. Yes, I'm aware where more jobs are located.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

People in shops who wait til everything's run through the till then run off to get something else leaving a queue building up behind them!


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



> Blanchardstown has more people in it than most towns in Ireland, Dundrum and Blackrock in Dublin are bigger than their namesakes elsewhere so it is when the other Blackrock and Dundrum are mentioned that a distinction should be made.



It's about familiarity, Dubs will no doubt know how big blanchardstown is but I for instance haven't a clue  same goes for Blackrock, I wouldn't know if blackrock in dublin was bigger or not than the one in cork.


----------



## susie1

The boss's wife, who thinks i am employed to carry out her personal business just because she's too lazy to lift the phone and do it herself - since when is ordering name plates for every new sprog she hears about is in anyway connected to my job.


----------



## Caveat

susie1 said:


> ...name plates for every new sprog she hears about...


 
 What are these?


----------



## susie1

you know you have your name eg Susie1 made into a plaque for your bedroom door.


----------



## addob

Dreamerb said:


> All of the above, and...
> 
> People who whistle / sing in an open plan office - incredibly distracting, and it's difficult to ask people to stop [mostly because offenders then glare as though you've told them you enjoy torturing puppies, and hope to shoot giant pandas on your holidays]. They're usually out of tune, too. [not the puppies].



Oh my god I thought I was alone!!!! Like fingernails on a chalkboard!


----------



## onekeano

*Ministerial hypocrisy*

Hypocrisy - I know of someone who works in a ministers office. This Minister has been on the TV a lot recently explaining about how we need to get real and the cuts are necessary. The same guy had a secretary book Chapter 1 for lunch last week, his daughter arrived and they got the ministerial car over to Chapter 1 had lunch and then he threw the docket to a secretary to be expensed as a "business lunch". €200 well spent when the country is on it's knees - I've just heard him say "we cannot afford to row back on these decisions, we are borrowing €9 million per day at present". Sickening...........

Roy


----------



## SlurrySlump

june said:


> SlurrySlump said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could be so that they can watch what prices are being charged as the items are going through. It's often very different to the price on the shelf. Sometimes you do not get the discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you are given a till receipt so you can check the prices. If I am overcharged I never bring it to the attention of the cashier but to the person on customer service. If it's Tesco you get a refund and also keep the item.  Although I also use a local Centra that never gives receipts and also has the price display unit turned inwards rather than outwards toward the customer. Another little pet hate.
> 
> Oh! and pubs that issue receipts but throw them in the bin rather than give them to the customer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Towger

*Re: Ministerial hypocrisy*



onekeano said:


> Hypocrisy - I know of someone who works in a ministers office. This Minister has been on the TV a lot recently explaining about how we need to get real and the cuts are necessary. The same guy had a secretary book Chapter 1 for lunch last week, his daughter arrived and they got the ministerial car over to Chapter 1 had lunch and then he threw the docket to a secretary to be expensed as a "business lunch". €200 well spent when the country is on it's knees - I've just heard him say "we cannot afford to row back on these decisions, we are borrowing €9 million per day at present". Sickening...........


 
I don't think anyone is too surprised. Sure is it not taxpayers money hard at work! Sure, we'll have Complainer telling us that the same goes on in the Private Sector.

Well minister that is my money, I paid it over in my taxes. Your quick lunch is a weeks pension for someone better deserving than your offspring.


----------



## Purple

*Re: Ministerial hypocrisy*



Towger said:


> I don't think anyone is too surprised. Sure is it not taxpayers money hard at work! Sure, we'll have Complainer telling us that the same goes on in the Private Sector.
> 
> Well minister that is my money, I paid it over in my taxes. Your quick lunch is a weeks pension for someone better deserving than your offspring.


Well said


----------



## Upstihaggity

At the moment, the amount of airtime dedicated to the Brand/Ross debacle is really starting to bug me....

I'll admit that the prank was out of order in many respects, but I'm sick to the teeth of hearing about it now!


----------



## sulo

Things that annoy me...

Going to the bother of getting a bin tag... putting the bin out before the 7am guidance time (on saturday morning)! 

And getting up at 10.00am to find your bin still full.. your tag gone...

Two things, it was either ROBBED, or blew away in the gales of saturday!

aaaaaaaaaaaargh! Groan...


----------



## bond-007

Upstihaggity said:


> At the moment, the amount of airtime dedicated to the Brand/Ross debacle is really starting to bug me....
> 
> I'll admit that the prank was out of order in many respects, but I'm sick to the teeth of hearing about it now!


Agreed. It shut be let drop now.


----------



## MrMan

bond-007 said:


> Agreed. It shut be let drop now.



As in they should be sacked and forgotten about or the press should not acknowledge what they have done anymore? If Pat Kenny, Gerry Ryan etc played the same 'prank' over here do you think we would shut up and get over it? I don't have any real interest in the story but I can see why it is dragging on.


----------



## Upstihaggity

MrMan said:


> As in they should be sacked and forgotten about or the press should not acknowledge what they have done anymore? If Pat Kenny, Gerry Ryan etc played the same 'prank' over here do you think we would shut up and get over it? I don't have any real interest in the story but I can see why it is dragging on.


 

The idea of Pat Kenny being involved in a similar situation makes me laugh really... I don't think they should get away with it but there *are* other news stories like the earthquake in Pakistan for instance.....


----------



## bond-007

They should sack Ross, Brand and the producer. Then it is time to draw a line under the whole sorry affair.


----------



## MrMan

Upstihaggity said:


> The idea of Pat Kenny being involved in a similar situation makes me laugh really... I don't think they should get away with it but there *are* other news stories like the earthquake in Pakistan for instance.....



I was just wondering to myself would this be an easy way of getting Ross of his huge pay deal or is he worth too much to them to let him go? Sorry to drag on the saga further.


----------



## bamboozle

*Re: Ministerial hypocrisy*



onekeano said:


> Hypocrisy - I know of someone who works in a ministers office. This Minister has been on the TV a lot recently explaining about how we need to get real and the cuts are necessary. The same guy had a secretary book Chapter 1 for lunch last week, his daughter arrived and they got the ministerial car over to Chapter 1 had lunch and then he threw the docket to a secretary to be expensed as a "business lunch". €200 well spent when the country is on it's knees - I've just heard him say "we cannot afford to row back on these decisions, we are borrowing €9 million per day at present". Sickening...........
> 
> Roy


 
well it is Fianna Fail we're talking about! the was also one last year where a minister returned his government car cause there wasn't enough boot space for his golf clubs also springs to mind! think the offending car was a lexus and cant remember who the minister was


----------



## NorthDrum

Things that annoy me ! ! 

Hmmm.

Where do I begin!!!

1. Abuse of power
    Im not a Fianna Fail'er but I think the only reason that its obvious to us all that they take advantage of the perks is because they have been in power a longer time. Sounds simple but who thinks any other political party would have their sheets as white as white were they not in the same position.

Presumptuous*?* Yes, but take a look at Western Civilisation and the ideals its built around. Man will take what he can and do whatever he can get away with. 

2. Banks
    Think it speaks for itself

3. Balance of power
    Money = Power, simple as, we live in a world where you can do whatever you want if you have enough money. More disgustingly it encourages and rewards the people who are most greedy , normally at the expense of the hard working individuals who end up footing the bill.

4. Lies
    I dont mind people in power making mistakes as much as when they lie to cover up their own shortcomings. Particularly when they are glaringly obvious for all to see, but as a PR stunt we are all assumed to be completely stupid or ignorant to whats actually happening.

5. Accountability
    Ah, after abuse of power and lies comes accountability. One of the most important aspects of finding out why something bad happens, but usually the one thats least practised in our "free world".

There are plenty more things that annoy me but just thought I would post my current "most annoying" things of the week . . .


----------



## bond-007

Ross and Brand suspended by the BBC.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7696714.stm


----------



## QED

The Annual Cork Hurlers Strike Threat is on again. This has no place in an amateur sport!!

Also Privilage Days (which I've just heard of this morning from another thread).


----------



## Caveat

QED said:


> Also Privilage Days (which I've just heard of this morning from another thread).


 
Yeah, thought that was a good one alright.  

Can be added then to the permitted 'sick days' which themselves often seem to be simply added to the annual holiday allowance as if it's the most normal thing in the world.


----------



## Dreamerb

"Privilege days" are basically additional annual leave - they're quite anachronistic, because civil service lore has it that they were there to allow civil servants from "down the country" to travel back from their Christmas and Easter holidays. Alternative versions have it that it was to save on the cost of having the boilers on sometime back in the thirties.

There are two per year. 

Those who want to whinge about them no doubt will - but I'm guessing at least some of those who do so will, like my private-sector employed OH, have offices which shut down completely between Christmas and New Year without denting their leave entitlements. 

But yes, uncertified sick leave being taken as though it's some sort of additional annual leave disgusts me. In over ten years, I've used three uncertified sick days (and yes, I was sick on each occasion); I've had colleagues - very few, but two spring to mind - who very carefully used their "sick days" to augment annual leave. I think the extent of such abuse is probably substantially overstated, though it's unacceptable where it does happen. And a potential disciplinary offence, too.


----------



## bamboozle

Dreamerb said:


> "Privilege days" are basically additional annual leave - they're quite anachronistic, because civil service lore has it that they were there to allow civil servants from "down the country" to travel back from their Christmas and Easter holidays. Alternative versions have it that it was to save on the cost of having the boilers on sometime back in the thirties.
> 
> There are two per year.
> 
> Those who want to hinge about them no doubt will - but I'm guessing at least some of those who do so will, like my private-sector employed OH, have offices which shut down completely between Christmas and New Year without denting their leave entitlements.
> 
> But yes, uncertified sick leave being taken as though it's some sort of additional annual leave disgusts me. In over ten years, I've used three uncertified sick days (and yes, I was sick on each occasion); I've had colleagues - very few, but two spring to mind - who very carefully used their "sick days" to augment annual leave. I think the extent of such abuse is probably substantially overstated, though it's unacceptable where it does happen. And a potential disciplinary offence, too.


 
i've never worked for or heard of a company in the private sector which shuts down over the Christmas holidays and does not deduct this from its staff's annual leave.
My company shuts down over Christmas and we have to take an agreed number of days from our annual leave to cover this.


----------



## QED

bamboozle said:


> My company shuts down over Christmas and we have to take an agreed number of days from our annual leave to cover this.


 
Same for me.


----------



## DeeFox

bamboozle said:


> i've never worked for or heard of a company in the private sector which shuts down over the Christmas holidays and does not deduct this from its staff's annual leave.
> My company shuts down over Christmas and we have to take an agreed number of days from our annual leave to cover this.


 
I'm very lucky.  I work in the Private sector and we close for two weeks essentially (I might pop in and check on post/emails/whatever but nothing that would take any real length of time).  I work in a property related area and it turns into silly season at this time of year - doesn't seem worth it to be in the office given that nobody else seems to be in theirs (typical example - Solicitors, builders, architects)!
We don't have any set number of holidays as such but I would also take two weeks in the summer, a week at some other time such as Spring and a few days here and there (for graduations, weddings, long weekends,etc.)


----------



## Complainer

onekeano said:


> Hypocrisy - I know of someone who works in a ministers office. This Minister has been on the TV a lot recently explaining about how we need to get real and the cuts are necessary. The same guy had a secretary book Chapter 1 for lunch last week, his daughter arrived and they got the ministerial car over to Chapter 1 had lunch and then he threw the docket to a secretary to be expensed as a "business lunch". €200 well spent when the country is on it's knees - I've just heard him say "we cannot afford to row back on these decisions, we are borrowing €9 million per day at present". Sickening...........





Towger said:


> I don't think anyone is too surprised. Sure is it not taxpayers money hard at work! Sure, we'll have Complainer telling us that the same goes on in the Private Sector.
> 
> Well minister that is my money, I paid it over in my taxes. Your quick lunch is a weeks pension for someone better deserving than your offspring.


I certainly had many, many more free lunches in my time in the private sector than I've had in the public sector. Never quite made it to Chapter One, but I had a few nice ones in my time.

But of course, the actions attributed to the Minister above are totally reprehensible. OneKeano should be sending details of this to the newspapers, and the C&AG, and the head of finance of the relevant government dept.


----------



## Purple

Complainer said:


> I certainly had many, many more free lunches in my time in the private sector than I've had in the public sector. Never quite made it to Chapter One, but I had a few nice ones in my time.
> 
> But of course, the actions attributed to the Minister above are totally reprehensible. OneKeano should be sending details of this to the newspapers, and the C&AG, and the head of finance of the relevant government dept.


I do quite a bit of work with Enterprise Ireland and you would be amazed by the stories I have heard about ministers, opposition TD's and senior civil servants looking for invites to countries all over the world for what was nothing more than a free lunch.


----------



## Towger

Complainer said:


> I certainly had many, many more free lunches in my time in the private sector than I've had in the public sector. Never quite made it to Chapter One, but I had a few nice ones in my time.


 
Yes, but by your own admission you worked for a what I assume to be a large multinational, selling over priced lotions and potions to women and top politicians. This is not the average Irish home grown Private Sector with less than 10 employees.


----------



## rabbit

*Re: Ministerial hypocrisy*



onekeano said:


> Hypocrisy - I know of someone who works in a ministers office. This Minister has been on the TV a lot recently explaining about how we need to get real and the cuts are necessary. The same guy had a secretary book Chapter 1 for lunch last week, his daughter arrived and they got the ministerial car over to Chapter 1 had lunch and then he threw the docket to a secretary to be expensed as a "business lunch". €200 well spent when the country is on it's knees - I've just heard him say "we cannot afford to row back on these decisions, we are borrowing €9 million per day at present". Sickening...........
> 
> Roy


 
What do ye expect when our Taoseach  ( not including our President ) pays himself more than the leaders of the US, UK, France or Germany ....all much much larger, industrialised countries.  I remember many years ago ( in the 80's) a ( foreign born + raised ) manager in a multinational here telling me our country reminded him ( and the other management ) of a third world country in so many ways ( eg corruption ).  I was shocked at the time, but he was right.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Ministerial hypocrisy*

Checkout operators in Northern Ireland who automatically assume you will be paying in Euro.


----------



## cinders

the puppy barking in apt next door.  can hear him through the closed doors with the telly on - coming up to 2hrs non-stop....


----------



## sulo

The poor puppy!


----------



## cinders

sulo said:


> The poor puppy!


 
yeah, your right.  i should have said _apartment_ owners that leave their new puppies alone to bark all day annoy me.


----------



## Complainer

Towger said:


> Yes, but by your own admission you worked for a what I assume to be a large multinational, selling over priced lotions and potions to women and top politicians. This is not the average Irish home grown Private Sector with less than 10 employees.



I didn't realise that mentioned some details of one of my many former employers was considered an 'admission'. Can I expect a summons to follow my admission? Will I get away with a fine, or would you expect a short prison sentence.

As it happens, I've worked for a range of large and small companies, in both public and private sectors.



Purple said:


> I do quite a bit of work with Enterprise Ireland and you would be amazed by the stories I have heard about ministers, opposition TD's and senior civil servants looking for invites to countries all over the world for what was nothing more than a free lunch.




I honestly find it hard to think that Ministers et al are blagging overseas trips. Regardless of the hospitality available, I'd have thought that overseas business trips are generally a PITA, particularly for anyone with family commitments. I'm sure the ministers will tell you that this important work in marketing Ireland abroad is what keeps all that FDI coming in. I read a comment from Steve Ballmer where he indicated that (as a sales guy), the Irish govt was the first govt he encountered that were actually selling aggressivly to him. One man's meat ........


----------



## DrMoriarty

...sticks in another's throat?


----------



## D8Lady

As a  cyclist these get to me: 
Pedestrians fiddling with their iPods while standing on the cycle lane.
Cars parked on the cycle lane. 
Cyclists coming directly at me in the opposite direction, in the same lane.

Non-Dubliner Irish people who have lived and worked in Dublin for years who still go "down home" at every opportunity, who refuse to get to know their neighbours or join in any local activities and then moan about the lack of community in Dublin.

People who swear incessently. 

Wow, this does feel better.


----------



## Simeon

DrMoriarty said:


> ...sticks in another's throat?


Anybody else for the Heimlich manoeuvre?


----------



## Caveat

D8Lady said:


> Non-Dubliner Irish people who have lived and worked in Dublin for years who still go "down home" at every opportunity, who refuse to get to know their neighbours or join in any local activities and then moan about the lack of community in Dublin.


 
In fairness, you could say the same thing about relocated, commuting dubs living in Meath, Louth etc.


----------



## csirl

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D8Lady* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=735252#post735252
> _Non-Dubliner Irish people who have lived and worked in Dublin for years who still go "down home" at every opportunity, who refuse to get to know their neighbours or join in any local activities and then moan about the lack of community in Dublin._
> 
> In fairness, you could say the same thing about relocated, commuting dubs living in Meath, Louth etc.


 

Both can all be summed up in one pet hate - people who refuse to accept where they permanently live.

Even worse are those who constantly claim that where they originally came from is better than were they live. The forget that actions speak louder than words - if wherever they are from really was better, they'd still be living there.


----------



## Celtwytch

csirl said:


> if wherever they are from really was better, they'd still be living there.


 
If they could afford to


----------



## Pique318

"Dublin = Centre of Universe" attitude.
Pump billions of euro into infrastructure, attracting jobs, regeneration, fancy schmancy crap to make people think Dublin is a modern cosmopolitan capital city. Newsflash!!! Supermacs and McDonalds on the main street of the capital doesn't make it cosmopolitan. Starbucks and Subway does not make it hip. Gridllock and crime and urban sprawl make it horrendous to live in.
Share the wealth and job investments to the other 99% of the land mass...and build UP, not OUT, and then it will be a place to be proud of, not an embarrassment.


----------



## Towger

Pique318 said:


> Newsflash!!! Supermacs and McDonalds on the main street of the capital doesn't make it cosmopolitan.


 
But not only do we have a McDonalds, but two McDonalds and a Burger King there as well! Don't forget Ann Summers in a prime location accross the the GPO


----------



## Towger

Complainer said:


> Will I get away with a fine, or would you expect a short prison sentence.


 
Write out "There is no such thing as a free lunch." 100 times. Then I will let you back into my class.



Complainer said:


> I honestly find it hard to think that Ministers et al are blagging overseas trips.


 
Without giving too much away, I know an Irish ambassador to a far away land. All was fine peaceful and quiet for several years, until our gombeen men found out that this was a great place to visit. Then every few months one or another would find some way of visiting at tax payers expense. Not only were the flights half way around the word for their entourage paid for by us, but each time one arrived, the ambassador had to arrange all their accommodation, sight seeing and hold a formal reception inviting all the local knobs. Let’s just say that the ambassador was more than a little annoyed at the waste of tax payers money.


----------



## Betsy Og

and can you imagine the number of ferrero rochers scoffed as a result .... for shame


----------



## LDFerguson

Celtwytch said:


> If they could afford to


 
...which reminds me of something a neighbour said to me a few years ago that there are loads of 20 and 30-smoething people living in housing estates around the country waiting for their parents to die so that they can afford to move back to where they came from.


----------



## Celtwytch

LDFerguson said:


> ...which reminds me of something a neighbour said to me a few years ago that there are loads of 20 and 30-smoething people living in housing estates around the country waiting for their parents to die so that they can afford to move back to where they came from.


 
Well, there's a morbid thought!


----------



## becky

Pointless conversations about the weather.


----------



## quarterfloun

Revenue masquerading as Garda


----------



## Brianne

Baloney about people being over 70 being entitled to and medical card regardless of income. Come on , does someone with a good pension  and assets deserve this ? And don't tell me they don't use it if they have it . I know of millionaires who are using the medical card. People with money are often much meaner than those who never had it. Could we have some rational debate for once!

Generalisations about the public service. I totally agree with reform and feel that lack of it is actually very unfair on diligent people in the public service. I felt that the government of the day missed a great opportunity to tackle absenteeism and ineptitude when benchmarking was proposed. However, I am sick to death of generalisations. Blame the employer for failing to manage it, stop blaming ALL the employees. 

The rubbish about the Celtic Tiger, and the boasting that went with it. We alienated half Europe and then we vote No. We're an ungovernable lot!!

RTE.........and their take on Obama, talk about partisan, but they've plenty of practise as they were very good at playing the Irish Republican card.
RTE..............Tell, Kenny, Finucane, Tubridy, Ryan and Duffy that times are hard and we can no longer afford them. Go on take a chance, bet there's no one out there going to offer them those salaries. Negotiate salaries more in keeping with the size of their audience. 
End of present rant!!!!


----------



## television

indebtedgal said:


> People who park up at the filling station, leave their car at the pumps after its been filled with petrol, go into the shop with the 2-3 snotty kids, proceed to buy 2 slices of various processed meats for the kids lunch, (he'll only eat ham and she'll only eat chicken carry on etc). Then has a chat with bridie from down the raod about all the homework the poor 7 year old gets, then row with the kids about getting sweets only to give into them in the end, then realises she needs milk, starts the process over again, says good luck to bridie, and out into the car to strap in the 3 whelps that should be well able to walk up to the shop and get the messages for her.. then remembers she nearly forgot to pay the attendent. makes a joke with him about same. straigtens herself and looks in the rear view mirroe, salutes me and then drives off.. all the while i just want to get €10 worth of unleaded and go home and there she is holding up the whole show...


 
Funny!


----------



## daithi

things that annoy me..hmm..
1.Mary Harney
2.Mary Coughlan
3.Brian Lenihan
4.Enda Kenny
5.Pat Rabbitte
6.Brian Cowan
7.Jackie Healy Rae
8.and the rest


daithi


----------



## SlurrySlump

The house that gave my grandaughter loose two loose "coca cola" sweets wrapped in toilet paper last night.  Their two 08D cars in the driveway didn't quite match their generosity.


----------



## Complainer

SlurrySlump said:


> The house that gave my grandaughter loose two loose "coca cola" sweets wrapped in toilet paper last night.  Their two 08D cars in the driveway didn't quite match their generosity.


Adults and/or kids who judge people by their handouts on Halloween


----------



## liaconn

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



micmclo said:


> Dublin focus on this site.
> 
> Sure look at liaconn's post above.
> Going into Dublin city centre is never mentioned here, it's going into town and if you don't know that's Dublin they you are supposed to assume it.


 micmlo
The reason I didn't specify it was Dublin was because I said, quite clearly, in the  first sentence, that my father had gone into 'town' to join the pensioners' protest. This took place in Dublin and was headlines on all the news. Therefore, it was quite reasonable to assume that people would know I was talking about Dublin.


----------



## Purple

Brianne said:


> Baloney about people being over 70 being entitled to and medical card regardless of income. Come on , does someone with a good pension  and assets deserve this ? And don't tell me they don't use it if they have it . I know of millionaires who are using the medical card. People with money are often much meaner than those who never had it. Could we have some rational debate for once!
> 
> Generalisations about the public service. I totally agree with reform and feel that lack of it is actually very unfair on diligent people in the public service. I felt that the government of the day missed a great opportunity to tackle absenteeism and ineptitude when benchmarking was proposed. However, I am sick to death of generalisations. Blame the employer for failing to manage it, stop blaming ALL the employees.
> 
> The rubbish about the Celtic Tiger, and the boasting that went with it. We alienated half Europe and then we vote No. We're an ungovernable lot!!
> 
> RTE.........and their take on Obama, talk about partisan, but they've plenty of practise as they were very good at playing the Irish Republican card.
> RTE..............Tell, Kenny, Finucane, Tubridy, Ryan and Duffy that times are hard and we can no longer afford them. Go on take a chance, bet there's no one out there going to offer them those salaries. Negotiate salaries more in keeping with the size of their audience.
> End of present rant!!!!



very good


----------



## Pique318

Joggers who jog on the road. Currently happening again after a 6 month hiatus. Just waiting for the dark evenings to jog on the road again were ye ? And when I have to pay my road tax so you can ignore the perfectly good footpath beside you I think you are more than deserving of whatever injuries you get from avoiding busy rush hour traffic.

Cyclists who have all the get up of Lance Armstrong (at least drivers can generally see you from 500 metres) and all the road sense of a drunk on the way home from an evenings merriment. Sure, cycle along 2 abreast on the main carrigeway ignoring the perfectly good hard shoulder and puff yourself up a slight incline at 5 mph holding up traffic....geniuses.

HGV drivers who seem to have removed the limiters from their machines and barrel along at 60-70 mph with tonnes of a load.... Do the words 'momentum' and 'braking distances' mean anything to you ?

The inevitable 'clampdown' on drink driving we'll see coming up to christmas. In 13 years of driving, I've been breathalysed ONCE. Full pub carparks are happily ignored and roadblocks are placed randomly miles away.


----------



## bond-007

I agree 100% with you on all of the above.


----------



## micmclo

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



liaconn said:


> micmlo
> The reason I didn't specify it was Dublin was because I said, quite clearly, in the  first sentence, that my father had gone into 'town' to join the pensioners' protest. This took place in Dublin and was headlines on all the news. Therefore, it was quite reasonable to assume that people would know I was talking about Dublin.



Eh, that's not me but if you were referring to my post, I did agree with you a few posts later.

You obviously missed that.
And then I gave better examples then your post. You missed that too


----------



## micmclo

Pique318 said:


> And when I have to pay my road tax so you can ignore the perfectly good footpath beside you I think you are more than deserving of whatever injuries you get from avoiding busy rush hour traffic.


People who pay motor tax but call it road tax. Any taxes paid can go to maintaining roads. The VAT of my bike could have used for roads. Fair point on the safety issue though



Pique318 said:


> Sure, cycle along 2 abreast on the main carrigeway ignoring the perfectly good hard shoulder and puff yourself up a slight incline at 5 mph holding up traffic....geniuses.
> .



The reason they cycle two abrest is


If they were single file, drivers would squeeze past them where it wasn't safe. Brushing their sleeve is a term used.
It's not their job to get out of the way, it's the drivers job to overtake them safetly. This forces drivers to do it and cycling clubs get members to do this when out on spins

Should stay on the hard shoulder though, I agree with you there.


----------



## JP1234

People who quite literally attempt to drag you up for a dance at a party, then call you a bore when you insist you'd rather not thanks!

Camcorder owners who feel compelled to film _everything_.

Housework at the weekend.

People who take up 2 car parking spaces.

When looking at something in a shop, people who come and stand over you to look at the same thing ( though you can turn this into a game to see how often it happens in each shop!)


----------



## Complainer

Pique318 said:


> And when I have to pay my road tax so you can ignore the perfectly good footpath beside you I think you are more than deserving of whatever injuries you get from avoiding busy rush hour traffic.


Actually, you pay motor tax, not road tax. And the odds are that the jogger is paying the same tax too. It's not a tax issue.


----------



## bond-007

When was the last time you saw a tax disc on a bicycle?


----------



## micmclo

double post


----------



## Pique318

micmclo said:


> People who pay motor tax but call it road tax. Any taxes paid can go to maintaining roads.


 Meh...tomato tomato. Being pedantic doesn't add anything.



Complainer said:


> Actually, you pay motor tax, not road tax. And the odds are that the jogger is paying the same tax too. It's not a tax issue.


 See above about being pedantic. And actually it is partially a tax issue. If they pay motor tax, that's to allow them to drive their 'motor' on the road....not to jog along it. Jaywalking is worthy of a fine, so is that. The issue is safety and the person who would be blamed if they were struck by a car....the driver.




bond-007 said:


> When was the last time you saw a tax disc on a bicycle?


 exactly, or a jogger. What is a persons registration number? Their dna sequence ?


----------



## Complainer

Pique318 said:


> See above about being pedantic. And actually it is partially a tax issue. If they pay motor tax, that's to allow them to drive their 'motor' on the road....not to jog along it. Jaywalking is worthy of a fine, so is that. The issue is safety and the person who would be blamed if they were struck by a car....the driver.



The reason for the pedantic approach was to highlight the flawed thinking (which you have just repeated). They don't pay motor tax "to allow them to drive their 'motor' along the road". They pay motor tax because the Govt chooses to collect revenue via motor tax. Paying the tax does not confer any rights or allow them to do anything. It just means they paid their motor tax.

Jaywalking is indeed illegal and is indeed not very safe. I'm not condoning jaywalking. I'm just pointing out that this is not in any way related to taxation.


----------



## Pique318

Complainer said:


> They don't pay motor tax "to allow them to drive their 'motor' along the road".



Ehm, I beg to differ. That's exactly why everyone pays motor tax. If you don't pay it, then you are not allowed to drive on the road. If I pay a licence to enable me to drive my car on the road (regardless of what that money is then spent on by the govt), I expect not to have to avoid lemmings dressed up as joggers or Tour de France wannabees.


----------



## Dave Vanian

micmclo said:


> If they were single file, drivers would squeeze past them where it wasn't safe. Brushing their sleeve is a term used.
> It's not their job to get out of the way, it's the drivers job to overtake them safetly. This forces drivers to do it and cycling clubs get members to do this when out on spins


So cycling clubs encourage members to act in an ignorant selfish way because some drivers behave badly? They should grow up. People have overtaken me in my car in a dangerous manner on more than one occasion but I don't therefore go out to obstruct traffic deliberately because of it. 

Such ignorance causes road rage.

I do cycle also, but I would never be so selfish as to cycle two abreast except where there is a sufficiently wide road to do so.


----------



## ney001

The woman on the plane back from Portugal who leisurely drank three bottles of wine while allowing her child to scream all the way home and then proceeded to change a very dirty nappy on the seat beside her! - That annoyed me!


----------



## Blossy

thing that bugs me most in the world i reckon is stereotyping!!


----------



## television

Complainer said:


> Adults and/or kids who judge people by their handouts on Halloween


 

Come on complainer, that was quite mean spirited in fairness!


----------



## Complainer

Pique318 said:


> Ehm, I beg to differ. That's exactly why everyone pays motor tax. If you don't pay it, then you are not allowed to drive on the road. If I pay a licence to enable me to drive my car on the road (regardless of what that money is then spent on by the govt), I expect not to have to avoid lemmings dressed up as joggers or Tour de France wannabees.


You were doing well there until you moved onto your expectations. I think you need your own private country estate, where you can make the rules. When you go on public roads, expect to share with cyclists (about 60% of whom also pay motor tax) and others.



Dave Vanian said:


> So cycling clubs encourage members to act in an ignorant selfish way because some drivers behave badly? They should grow up. People have overtaken me in my car in a dangerous manner on more than one occasion but I don't therefore go out to obstruct traffic deliberately because of it.
> 
> Such ignorance causes road rage.
> 
> I do cycle also, but I would never be so selfish as to cycle two abreast except where there is a sufficiently wide road to do so.



Most roads have plenty of space for two cyclists. The problem arises with the cars. It's not a matter of getting revenge on drivers. It is a simple defensive tactic to protect one's own safety. I always cycle more than a car-door width out from parked cars. I'm not doing it to slow down cars. I'm doing it to accomodate the drivers who regularly open their doors without checking.


television said:


> Come on complainer, that was quite mean spirited in fairness!



Maybe it was. Maybe they just ran out (as happened to me one year). The thought of parents measuring out what goodies came from what house is far more of a concern to me.


----------



## television

Complainer said:


> Maybe it was. Maybe they just ran out (as happened to me one year). The thought of parents measuring out what goodies came from what house is far more of a concern to me.


 
You know I doublt the pervious poster was "measuring" as you say, just pointing out that a person who give a kid 2 cola bottle sweets wrapped in toilet paper is a little scabby.  I dare say if the person in question said sorry I have run out of sweets the child and parent would not have minded in the slightest.  Just seems that 2 swweets wrapped in toilet role smacks of preplanned scabbyness.


----------



## Complainer

television said:


> You know I doublt the pervious poster was "measuring" as you say, just pointing out that a person who give a kid 2 cola bottle sweets wrapped in toilet paper is a little scabby.  I dare say if the person in question said sorry I have run out of sweets the child and parent would not have minded in the slightest.  Just seems that 2 swweets wrapped in toilet role smacks of preplanned scabbyness.


How could the parent know what sweets came from what house without measuring these out?


----------



## z105

> Joggers who jog on the road. Currently happening again after a 6 month hiatus. Just waiting for the dark evenings to jog on the road again were ye ? And when I have to pay my road tax so you can ignore the perfectly good footpath beside you I think you are more than deserving of whatever injuries you get from avoiding busy rush hour traffic



I came across my first ever Jogger-on-the-road yesterday, on a very busy road he was running about 3 feet away from the kerb coming towards me, running *alongside* a perfectly good 6 foot wide path, I gestured to him to move on to the path and when I looked into my rear view mirror he had given me the finger. Next time pal, I won't be as polite and might not see you, if you get my drift !!! Run on the path, if there was no path it's a different matter.


----------



## television

Complainer said:


> How could the parent know what sweets came from what house without measuring these out?


 
Complainer, maybe and this is just a guess, the kid told him/her.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

SlurrySlump said:


> The house that gave my grandaughter loose two loose "coca cola" sweets wrapped in toilet paper last night. Their two 08D cars in the driveway didn't quite match their generosity.


 
Wouldn't be bothered about the small number of sweets...it's the "wrapped in toilet paper" that makes me go


----------



## Complainer

television said:


> Complainer, maybe and this is just a guess, the kid told him/her.



And how would the child know, short of checking the bag after every donation?


----------



## SlurrySlump

Complainer said:


> And how would the child know, short of checking the bag after every donation?


 
Some children are handed sweets.


----------



## Pique318

kids remember exactly who gave them nice sweets and who didn't.
My issue is with the mollycoddled little brats being driven around the estate by a parent....who no-one recognised...probably not even from our estate. Now that's bloody cheeky !!


----------



## ney001

Second annoying woman I've observed this week:

This morning in the garage, her kid runs into the cuisine france display and pulls down about 5 scones/buns which dropped onto the floor (beside coffee machine very mucky and wet this morning), Mother comes up behind kid, picks them all up, put them back into one of the baskets and mixed them all around so you wouldn't know which ones fell! 

(I took the basket out and handed it to the girl behind the counter)


----------



## Teabag

This thread annoys me. Too much going on and too negative !


----------



## ney001

Teabag said:


> This thread annoys me. Too much going on and too negative !



You'll have that in 'Letting off Steam'


----------



## Dave Vanian

Complainer said:


> Most roads have plenty of space for two cyclists. The problem arises with the cars. It's not a matter of getting revenge on drivers. It is a simple defensive tactic to protect one's own safety. I always cycle more than a car-door width out from parked cars. I'm not doing it to slow down cars. I'm doing it to accomodate the drivers who regularly open their doors without checking.


 
I live in a country area.  The minor roads around here do not have space for two cyclists to cycle together.  Yet frequently I have to drive behind pairs or sometimes groups of cyclists for long distances at cycling speed, because they insist on cycling two abreast and it would not be safe for me to overtake.  

That's just selfishness.


----------



## Teabag

ney001 said:


> You'll have that in 'Letting off Steam'



So thats why we need a 'Letting Off Steam' thread in the Letting off Steam folder ?


----------



## ney001

Teabag said:


> So thats why we need a 'Letting Off Steam' thread in the Letting off Steam folder ?



Yep that's why!


----------



## mell61

wine snobs... most wouldn't know a good wine from a bad one without the price tag to tell them!
venues that run out of toilet paper - on quiet nights!
cyclists without lights or reflectors
motorists on mobile phones who drive cars that are multiples of my annual salary... if I can afford a bluetooth kit for a 00 yaris, why can't they for a 08 Merc convertable!
anyone with a child bouncing around a back seat without some sort of restraint
people who want a cappucino / latte in a cafe during the hectic days before Xmas - it's going to take 5 min!  its far from frothy coffee we were raised!
Ugg boots and crocs.... ugly, ugly, ugly...


----------



## Pique318

mell61 said:


> motorists on mobile phones who drive cars that are multiples of my annual salary... if I can afford a bluetooth kit for a 00 yaris, why can't they for a 08 Merc convertable!


But don't they look cool ?


----------



## DeeFox

wine snobs... most wouldn't know a good wine from a bad one without the price tag to tell them!
 I had to laugh at this.  I used to work as a waitress when I was younger and, on quiet days, we would entertain ourselves by giving different wines to particularly annoying customers.  Example:
Tut tutting at the choice of wines the customer will then order a glass of the second cheapest wine saying that they wouldn't dream of touching Chardonnay.  Waiter will then just give the customer whatever wine is open - Chardonnay if possible - and in all my years I don't think a customer ever returned wine saying they didn't get what they ordered!


----------



## television

Complainer said:


> And how would the child know, short of checking the bag after every donation?


 

Complainer, did you hand a little kid two cola bottles wrapped in toilet paper the other night?


----------



## Complainer

television said:


> Complainer, did you hand a little kid two cola bottles wrapped in toilet paper the other night?


Two? You got to be joking. One each is more than enough. And toilet paper doesn't grow on trees, you know.


----------



## liaconn

*Re: Believe it or not, internet exists outside Dublin *



micmclo said:


> Eh, that's not me but if you were referring to my post, I did agree with you a few posts later.
> 
> You obviously missed that.
> And then I gave better examples then your post. You missed that too


 
No, I didn't miss it. But it just seemed to be backing up your original remarks.


----------



## cole

That awful "song" about Barack Obama being Irish on the Late Late last night. Horrendous.


----------



## GeneralZod

cole said:


> That awful "song" about Barack Obama being Irish on the Late Late last night. Horrendous.



Claiming people as Irish when they've barely any connection with the country annoys me. Unless it lets them play football.

He's got as much if not more English, Scots-Irish and German in him. Here's the [broken link removed].


----------



## bond-007

GeneralZod said:


> Claiming people as Irish when they've barely any connection with the country annoys me. Unless it lets them play football.


If I remember correctly, you must be an Irish Citizen to play football for Ireland. 
I agree with your general point, makes me sick also.


----------



## television

bond-007 said:


> If I remember correctly, you must be an Irish Citizen to play football for Ireland.
> I agree with your general point, makes me sick also.


 
Tell that to big Cas


----------



## Towger

Adverts which feature Eddy Hobbs Voice, or people pretending to be Eddy Hobbs. Maybe is it just the Cork accent, flash backs of working with a girl from Skibbereen...


----------

